# Dentist for urgent treatment



## BAZERD

Trying to get an appointment quickly is proving impossible. Been offered mid March or late February. is there private dentists offering faster appointments in France. I have a Carte Vitale


----------



## Bevdeforges

Do an online search for "dentiste en urgence" - you should turn up a bunch of sites offering appointments within 24 or 48 hours (including Doctolib). Include your departement or closest big town to narrow things down to your area.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> Do an online search for "dentiste en urgence" - you should turn up a bunch of sites offering appointments within 24 or 48 hours (including Doctolib). Include your departement or closest big town to narrow things down to your area.


Do the hospital 'A&E' departments have an emergency dentist ?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Clic Clac said:


> Do the hospital 'A&E' departments have an emergency dentist ?


Not that I know of. But it depends, I guess, on the nature of the emergency.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> Not that I know of. But it depends, I guess, on the nature of the emergency.


BiF- not sure why it was so amusing.
Some A&Es in England have them.

Having said that when we arrived in the waiting area the Rottweiler on reception wouldn't let xM through without an appointment. 😏

Followed on from a 20 minute phone conversation with 111 where they diagnosed toothache and advised her to see a dentist within 5 days. 🤔


----------



## Olivier35

Toothache can be terribly painful...


----------



## BackinFrance

Clic Clac said:


> BiF- not sure why it was so amusing.
> Some A&Es in England have them.
> 
> Having said that when we arrived in the waiting area the Rottweiler on reception wouldn't let xM through without an appointment. 😏
> 
> Followed on from a 20 minute phone conversation with 111 where they diagnosed toothache and advised her to see a dentist within 5 days. 🤔


The reaction just meant not a hope, even if there was such a system. Sorry if it was taken the wrong way.


----------



## BAZERD

No Urgent Dentist found in our area, After calling about 12 Dentists locally earliest option was 21st January, I will have to take painkillers till then, one suggested an appointment in April. 2 said they would call back but haven’t so far. Thanks for all your help. There doesn't seem to be private only Dentists like there is in the UK ?


----------



## boilerman

BAZERD said:


> Trying to get an appointment quickly is proving impossible. Been offered mid March or late February. is there private dentists offering faster appointments in France. I have a Carte Vitale


Ouch, best of luck with that


----------



## BackinFrance

Oh, you mean dentists that limit their practice in that way? I don't believe they are legally allowed to do that here. Sounds like a US style approach.


----------



## Keri22

BAZERD said:


> No Urgent Dentist found in our area, After calling about 12 Dentists locally earliest option was 21st January, I will have to take painkillers till then, one suggested an appointment in April. 2 said they would call back but haven’t so far. Thanks for all your help. There doesn't seem to be private only Dentists like there is in the UK ?


widen your search area as much as you can and that may increase responses. Prepare to travel. Toothache can be horribly painful, my sympathies.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oddly enough, I find myself in much the same situation. I think I may have an abscess or some sort of infection rather than a "tooth" problem strictly speaking. But our dentist is down at the end of our street. Called him this afternoon and he worked me in for tomorrow morning when I told him it was for a "mal aux dents" (not sure if he picked up on my subtle hint here <g>). But I've been going to him now for nearly 30 years - and I'm terrified that he's going to retire soon.

January 21st isn't too bad - only about a week away. I've been using 400 mg ibuprofen, which doesn't eliminate the pain, but definitely takes the edge off. What you could do is to visit your local pharmacist to see what they can recommend for the pain. If you have that appointment for the 21st and it's the earliest one you could get, the pharmacy may be able to give you something to tide you over (and will ask you to get the prescription from the dentist next week). Never underestimate the pharmacists here in France - they may even know of an "urgent dentist" in the area (you never know unless you ask!).


----------



## Nomoss

We go to an excellent dental clinic in Figueres for all our dental treatment, emergency or otherwise.
Their prices are reasonable, they can always offer an appointment even at short notice, and we can be there in well under two hours.
As you are quite near to Spain, maybe a dentist there would be an option, if your Spanish is good enough?
Most of the dentists we have used in Spain speak some English anyway.


----------



## EuroTrash

I had real trouble getting a first appointment. There is a dentist just down the street from me but the receptionist was horrible, she just kept saying in a snooty way Mais vous n'avez même pas de dossier Madame. Felt like saying well I know I have no dossier, I thought it would be your job to make me one?
Eventually I got an appointment in three months time and waited patiently with a dodgy tooth that hurt on and off, then the actual day before the appointment I got a text cancelling it. I phoned up and the horrible receptionist offered me another appointment in another three months time, and I told her to stuff it and I tried elsewhere and found somewhere not so convenient and actually not much quicker, but a lot more sympathetic. No way was I ever going to go to Madame vous n'avez pas de dossier.
The dentist issue is filed away in my memory as the first time since moving to France that I ended up totally frustrated, and shouting and swearing to anybody who would listen about the way things work (or don't) in France.
Once you have the sacred dossier, it's easier.
Now the dentist where I had a dossier has retired so I guess I will have to start over


----------



## Bevdeforges

Seriously, try one of those online "find a dentist" places - or see if you can find a dentist in your area listed on one of the booking sites (like Doctolib - but there are others - search on "dentiste urgentiste" on Doctolib or "chirurgien dentiste" elsewhere). Or, ask your local pharmacist (dentists write prescriptions, too, after all).


----------



## ccm47

My OH went through a spell of losing fillings which consequently led to infections. He needed treatment urgently. The receptionist would offer an appointment some 4-6 weeks away but then ring back a few days later offering same day treatment as a cancellation had freed up the dentist's diary.


----------



## papaia

BAZERD said:


> Trying to get an appointment quickly is proving impossible. Been offered mid March or late February. is there private dentists offering faster appointments in France. I have a Carte Vitale


For what it's worth: I learned about this one BUT BEWARE (!!!) - the call is priced per minute, and I could not find a non-paid alternative in the place I usually look for such.


----------

